# My Poppy is sick, not eating



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor baby!! I hope she turns a corner soon and they can figure out what is going on! I don't have any ideas of what is going on. I am very glad that they finally admitted her for IV fluids though as this has gone on long enough. 

Do you know if they just screened her cortisol level to test for Addison's, or did they do an actual ACTH Stim test? If they haven't, I would push for a stim test at this point (if she has received any steroids or steroid injections during this time, the test may not be an option). If she has atypical addisons then her cortisol would be normal. My last poodle had atypical and only a stim test picked it up. 

Good luck with her, and I am really sorry that you are going through this!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry you and Poppy are going through this. Hoping the vets will hurry up and figure out what’s wrong. Hugs and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry you and Poppy are going through this. Hoping the vets will hurry up and figure out what’s wrong. Hugs and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your advice and support. Got an update this morning on Poppy. All tests blood and ultrasound have ruled out Addison’s, Pancreatitis, ingestion of foreign object, but this morning she presented with with swollen jaw and swollen neck swollen and lymph node and higher white blood cell count. They are now going to do CT scans, localized ultrasound and biopsy of the area to see if a grass seed or part of stick may have worked it’s way in or if it some other type of infection. I should know more later this afternoon. She is on IV fluids and stable, but she will need to be anesthesitized briefly for the tests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor darling! I hope you get a firm diagnosis soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor you and poor Poppy. I hope they figure out what the problem and resolve it quickly. I can't imagine how scared and upset you must be feeling and how miserable Poppy is. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the latest findings certainly do sound like an infection and if she has an embedded foreign body somewhere in her mouth that would account for why she has been inappetitive. I hope you get a definite answer asap.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending prayers and many hugs your way. I hope they finda solution soon and that she has a quick and uneventful full recovery.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Putting your sweet one in my prayers and hope the cause is found soon! It does sound like there may be a foreign object like a seed or splinter lodged somewhere in her mouth!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for your Poppy pup and you. Hope they figure this out soon. Your vewt trips sound exhausting. ((HUGS))


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Update: Poppy handled the anaesthesia and tests well. Tests showed no foreign bodies. Preliminary biopsy shows no infection, just inflammation, but will need to be confirmed by specialist- we will know by Monday or Tuesday. Diagnosis right now is Juvenile Sterile Lymphadenitis - a rare immune response with no known cause. This means her lymph node deep in her neck is swelling in an immune response - not bacterial or viral. It's more common in younger puppies, but can happen to older dogs rarely. Treatment is steroids to reduce inflammation and antibiotics to treat any secondary infection that may develop. This type of issue can usually resolve quite quickly with proper treatment and doesn't usually reoccur. We went and visited Poppy today and she is stable, doing well, and they were trying to get her to eat. Poppy took food from Isabel's hand and ate a little bit! Yay! It's the most we've seen her eat in awhile. I could tell it was still uncomfortable for her to move her jaw to eat, and she still has some significant swelling on her neck, and she is still not quite herself, but she was glad to see us and we are hopeful that the meds will help improve her inflammation and appetite. Will know more tomorrow. Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Poor baby!! I hope she turns a corner soon and they can figure out what is going on! I don't have any ideas of what is going on. I am very glad that they finally admitted her for IV fluids though as this has gone on long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. I have requested the test you mentioned. Will get those results in the next day or so. Thanks for the heads up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Asta's Mom said:


> Thoughts and prayers for your Poppy pup and you. Hope they figure this out soon. Your vewt trips sound exhausting. ((HUGS))




Thanks. It’s been quite a stressful couple of weeks. Trying to get her to eat and cook special things for her on top of taking care of and homeschooling my three kiddos aged 4-10, and all the vet visits- I’m about ready to drop. Thank God my amazing husband could work from home and help me out, and my in laws looked after the kids so I could take Poppy to the vet, and that we have Pet insurance and live in a city with access to great pet health care! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have earned your badge of 'Super Mom' ...........Your life sounds busy and your heart sounds full! Your family (including Poppy) is very lucky to have you! We will include you in our bedtime prayers ....Bless Ya!


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You have earned your badge of 'Super Mom' ...........Your life sounds busy and your heart sounds full! Your family (including Poppy) is very lucky to have you! We will include you in our bedtime prayers ....Bless Ya!




Aww. Thank you. Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan, and that the prognosis is good. Sounds as if your vets are thorough and persevering - just what you need when it is a rare condition like this. Hoping Poppy feels much better very quickly, and that you can now relax enough to get some well-earned reat!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry you have had to go thru all this. I hope the fire out exactly what the issue is and treat it accordingly. If it is the rare auto immune I hope it is resolved quickly ad doesn't reoccur. U are a super mom. Good wishes to you all.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Poppy is home! She is doing better than yesterday, swelling has gone down, but not totally. Now we are trying to get her to eat and get her meds in her. This is the big challenge. Any hints on how to get her to eat her food and meds??We have a follow up appointment on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So happy to hear your beautiful girl is home! I kept checking this thread to see good news.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is very good news! Would she find swallowing easier if you liquidise her food to a thick soup consistency and feed her from a syringe? Just until it is less painful for her to open her jaw.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You may have already tried, but feeding by hand can sometimes get a response. There's something to "the hand that feeds you". 

When I had to get pills down my boys, I was truly surprised to find those Greenies Pill Pockets worked on my little detective, Remo. That boy will find and spit out every pill whatever I hide it in, but he took the Pill Pockets as if they were the bestest treat ever. 

Sending wishes for Poppy's continued improvement


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad she’s back home and the swelling is going down. I hope she’s back to normal soon. This has been quite an ordeal for everyone. 

Have you tried human baby food? I’ve used it for training and my dog loves it. It’s easy to lick and swallow. If she won’t eat off a plate, then use your hand. 

As for pills, do you have the option to injection the medication thereby by passing the oral route until she’s more comfortable eating? My dog loves pill pockets so I don’t have problems pilling. But some pill pockets are thick and harder to chew than others. And covering a pill with a pill pocket may make the medication larger than an ill dog with a sore mouth will want to eat.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am very glad that she is home! I am also very glad for you that you have pet insurance for her!! Huge relief to be able to do all the testing and hospital stay with little worry about having to pay for it (well, pay up front but you will get most back)! Can I ask what insurance you have?

I am very glad that the diagnosis seems to be well taken care of with the meds and hopefully not a worry for her later! Good luck with everything and keep us posted!


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

fjm said:


> That is very good news! Would she find swallowing easier if you liquidise her food to a thick soup consistency and feed her from a syringe? Just until it is less painful for her to open her jaw.




I tried a syringe with broth. She swallowed some, but dribbled the rest. I think she felt somewhat undignified about the whole thing. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> You may have already tried, but feeding by hand can sometimes get a response. There's something to "the hand that feeds you".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pill pockets are working some of the time. That and cheese. But not all of the time. I think the antibiotics make her tummy hurt and if she can smell the pill enough, she won’t eat it. I hate forcing pills down her throat, but if I have to I will. I just fear that her trust in me to feed her erodes every time I have to do it, then she doesn’t want to eat what I give her no matter what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

juliadgraham said:


> Pill pockets are working some of the time. That and cheese. But not all of the time. I think the antibiotics make her tummy hurt and if she can smell the pill enough, she won’t eat it. I hate forcing pills down her throat, but if I have to I will. I just fear that her trust in me to feed her erodes every time I have to do it, then she doesn’t want to eat what I give her no matter what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hand feeding has been difficult as well. She sometimes takes it sometimes doesn’t. We’ve tried putting a bit on her nose or a bit on her mouth to get a taste, but she doesn’t go for it. Sometimes my daughter can get her to eat bits, but it just must be so painful and I’m sure the antibiotics don’t help, even tho she is taking an antacid and anti-nausea. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Skylar said:


> I’m glad she’s back home and the swelling is going down. I hope she’s back to normal soon. This has been quite an ordeal for everyone.
> 
> Have you tried human baby food? I’ve used it for training and my dog loves it. It’s easy to lick and swallow. If she won’t eat off a plate, then use your hand.
> 
> As for pills, do you have the option to injection the medication thereby by passing the oral route until she’s more comfortable eating? My dog loves pill pockets so I don’t have problems pilling. But some pill pockets are thick and harder to chew than others. And covering a pill with a pill pocket may make the medication larger than an ill dog with a sore mouth will want to eat.




I haven’t tried baby food yet, but have tried raw, kibble, canned, bland cooked chicken, beef, sweet potatoes, ham. All with varied success. I’ll have to see if baby food works. She did eat all her treats/meds this morning, refused warmed up canned roast beef, but did take some kibble from my daughter who made it a game. Hopefully she will eat some lunch. Her swelling looks much better today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I am very glad that she is home! I am also very glad for you that you have pet insurance for her!! Huge relief to be able to do all the testing and hospital stay with little worry about having to pay for it (well, pay up front but you will get most back)! Can I ask what insurance you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad that the diagnosis seems to be well taken care of with the meds and hopefully not a worry for her later! Good luck with everything and keep us posted!




The insurance is Trupanion. You can choose the deductible you want which will determine the monthly premium you pay. Once you have met your deductible for a certain issue, you never have to pay the deductible again for that issue for their lifetime. Things that are ineligible for deductible are any exam fee, and taxes. Once deductible is met, they pay 90% if eligible costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know you are worried and you don't want to do anything that might make her feel worse, but getting the meds into her is really important. We taught our dogs to accept having our hands in their mouths so that we could make them take pills when needed and so that we could get forbidden objects away from them easily. I can sweep used napkins out of Lily's throat as she starts to swallow and that extends to being able to quickly get a pill far enough back into the throat that they have no choice about swallowing the medication.

I am glad she is home and wish you success with your nursing duties. Unless she was already underweight I wouldn't worry too much about how much food you get into her, but make sure you keep her hydrated. 

I have one other idea for getting calories on board which is to make satin balls for her. There are many recipes for them here and through Google searches.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate your advice. She’s pretty good at letting us handle her, but I could improve her training on the willingness part! I’ve never heard of satin balls; I’ll look it up. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have found liverwurst to be the magic pilling solution. It is soft, sticky, and smelly. Few dogs can resist it. I make 2 decoy wads of liverwurst and by the third one with the pill they usually are no longer suspicious and gulp it down. If it is tablets you can split into tiny pieces and feed tiny bits with liverwurst to make them not so huge to swallow!

Best of luck and I hope you see a swift uncomplicated recovery.

You are Super Mom, indeed! Many (((hugs)))


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> I have found liverwurst to be the magic pilling solution. It is soft, sticky, and smelly. Few dogs can resist it. I make 2 decoy wads of liverwurst and by the third one with the pill they usually are no longer suspicious and gulp it down. If it is tablets you can split into tiny pieces and feed tiny bits with liverwurst to make them not so huge to swallow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. I never thought of liverwurst - I will try it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Our dogs all love peanut butter, so that's how I administer meds. Just be sure it does not contain xylitol - a sweetener that's very bad for dogs.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Poppy still not eating. Losing weight. Bringing her to vet this afternoon for endoscopy to look at her throat/stomach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs))) this is not easy for you or Poppy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my heart hurts for you and Poppy. Do you know about satin balls? (ETA sort of oops since I already mentioned them, but here is a recipe) Since they are essentially uncooked meat balls they are easy to eat and my dogs all love them. They have been a good way to put some weight back onto a dog that had gotten skinny.


Satin Balls

1 block cream cheese
1 small box total cereal
1 cup wheat germ
6 eggs
2.5 lbs hamburger
1/2 carton small heavy cream. 

Mix this all together with your hands like you were making a meat loaf. Form into balls (I use about golf ball sized but you can go smaller or bigger depending on your dog) and freeze on cookie sheet. Then put into ziplocks (I put about 1/3 of the balls in each large ziplock and keep two bags in freezer while using the other one). I feed him about 2-4 satin balls a day. The keep well and are easy to deal with. I give them to him in between feedings, as if he knows they are coming after his meal he won't eat his regular food at all.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Oh my heart hurts for you and Poppy. Do you know about satin balls? (ETA sort of oops since I already mentioned them, but here is a recipe) Since they are essentially uncooked meat balls they are easy to eat and my dogs all love them. They have been a good way to put some weight back onto a dog that had gotten skinny.
> 
> 
> Satin Balls
> ...




Thank you. I tried satin balls last night. Raw or cooked, she wouldn’t touch them. I don’t know if it’s the antibiotics turning her stomach, or if there is a physical cause. She is in anti-nausea and anti-acid and appetite stimulant and prednisone- still, she will not eat barely anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

UPDATE: She doesn’t have anything stuck in her esophagus or elsewhere in her digestive system. Endoscopy revealed very inflamed stomach lining and opening from esophagus to stomach which should be closed, is open. Dr. took samples to biopsy for Irritable Bowel Disease. We will know test results in 3-5 days. In the meantime Poppy will be in hospital 24-48 hours with a feeding tube and meds to help her stomach inflammation. We will most likely have to have her on a special diet going forward and try to figure out any food allergies/sensitivities which could involve a lot of trial and error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry about that. It can be hard dealing with a little one with very irritable stomach.

My Beckie had problems also, not as severe, but she couldn’t eat much. She was on vet special food only from 5 months up to now (she is 13 months). She doesn’t like that food and she is doing better so now I can give her other foods.

I hope Poppy finds the right food for her and that she gets over it with time.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor girl, and poor you guys!! I am glad that she is put on a feeding tube. That should help alot, and they can either give the meds right in it or by injection. I am very sorry that you are going through all this!! How stressful! I went though a different issue with my Draco when he was almost a year old. Different things, but I almost lost him and had to go to 3 vets and a university. I know the stress and heartache!! I hope she starts to turn a corner soon and I will be thinking of you guys!! Keep us posted!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh poor Poppy, just when it seemed things were getting better for her. I hope the vets can resolve the inflammation quickly, and that you find a food that suits her.


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

UPDATE ON POPPY: We visited her today. She is doing much better and seems more herself. They want to keep her in for at least one more night just to make sure the inflammation in her stomach is healing and that she is eating well on her own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am just catching up on reading about this I haven't been on the forum for a week or more and found this by accident. I am so sorry you and Poppy are having this experience. And so glad to hear the news that she is doing better Sending hugs to both of you...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How is Poppy doing?


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

UPDATE: We brought Poppy home last Sunday. She was so much better! She has been okay at home apart from not eating anything they said she was eating at the hospital. So it’s been a challenge to know what to feed her and to get her to actually eat. However, she has been getting some food everyday, just not very much. We have a follow up appointment next week and they will call us right away when they know her biopsy test results. I don’t know how long it will take to get her tummy settled and to get her eating normally again, but I don’t know if we can afford another hospitalization again, even with insurance. I am hoping to find some holistic advice on healing with nutrition and supplements - I don’t really want to have her on antibiotics for so long. 

Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

UPDATE: She was fine for three weeks, but has now had 2-3 more instances of vomiting and inappetance even tho being on strong anti nausea drugs and antacid drugs. Taking her for X-ray and blood tests tonight. They want to rescope her too, but we don't have any more funds for that. Feeling beyond overwhelmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Julia, I'm so sorry you and your girl are going through this :'( I'm praying all goes well tonight. Please give us an update as soon as you can. I hope the breeder has been supportive throughout Poppy's ordeal. ((((Hugs and love))))


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Julia, I'm just seeing this thread and terribly sorry you're going through this.

Might be a long shot, but has Toxoplasmosis and Giardia been tested and/or ruled out?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you seems to be in the throws of another setback. Is there a chance you could apply for CareCredit to help pay for needed tests/treatment over time?


Toxoplasmosis most certainly would not cause nausea and vomiting and Giardiasis would be more likely to result in flatulance and foul diarrhea.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry to see this update. Hoping the vet has some good news for you soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How awful. This had been going on for quite awhile so it must be very draining for Poppy and you and your family.

My Babykins has ulcertive colitis - although she has never gotten as ill as Poppy is. When Babykins has an attack she responds well to Metronidazol. As long as she sticks to her home cooked meals and keeps her fat low and fiber high and avoids the foods she doesn't tolerate such as legumes, she does well and doesn't have any digestive issues. If Poppy has Irritable Bowel Disease (which I have myself) if you can find the right diet hopefully you can get and keep her stable.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

oh no! i am so sorry to hear she is sick again  i hope you find answers soon. strange for her to be fine for 3 weeks and now back to being sick.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear she is not doing well again! As mentioned, have you looked into CareCredit to help with finances? Please keep us updated, and I will be thinking about you guys!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to the veterinary page on Care Credit to make it easy to find. Digging around on line is probably the last thing Julia wants to do while Poppy is sick. https://www.carecredit.com/vetmed


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks all for your support and responses. Still deciding on testing/treatment plans/options. Any advice for what I can feed her since she seems to be reacting to everything? Vet wants to put her on a Hydrolyzed protein diet. I’m looking at the ingredients of these foods and they look awful - corn, soy, etc. I had her on raw bison for 3 weeks, she did well, gained weight, then she started vomiting. Tried cooking the raw bison. Still no improvement. Gave her Rayne Nutrition Kangaroo kibble (low fat, novel protein, no grains or corn or soy). She did fine for 3 days on that, then vomiting again. Now she won’t eat anything. The more natural, the better, I think. Something with No grains, potatoes (sweet potatoes would be ok), peas, lentils, soy, corn, and with a novel low-fat protein (she has had chicken, turkey,beef,goat,llama, lamb, bison). I dont know if such a food exists available inCanada. I don’t know if I can cook her anything with such a novel protein at a reasonable enough price. Any suggestions? Should I just put her on the Hydrolyzed diet until she stabilizes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not sure what to suggest other than the simpler the better. for now all that matters is to keep her hydrated and to get some decent amount of calories into her to keep her from wasting muscle. My heart hurts for what you are going through.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does she have to have a novel protein? When Maizie was really sick with episodes of gastritis, I gave her Science Diet I/D regular (not low-fat) canned. It is either chicken or turkey. It looks absolutely disgusting and smells awful, but it made her feel so much better. I wish I could be of more help


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

I think she is allergic to chicken. And it seems that she develops an allergy to any common protein and apparently novel ones too if she is eating it for long enough (bison). I think it’s leaky gut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins was on the hydrolyzed protein kibble from the vet for awhile. In our case it still made her sick. That might have been because maybe it was too high fat or not enough fiber or too high protein - I really don't know because at that point I had committed to preparing her food myself. She did do better on the hydrolyzed protein kibble than she did on the regular brands of kibble - so it was an improvement.

OTOH I know someone whose dog had similar problems to Poppy. Her vet put him on the hydrolyzed kibble - her dog is now doing great. She can't feed him anything else, only that kibble. 

I would definitely try the commercial hydrolyzed food. Maybe she needs it just to settle her digestive tract and immune system and perhaps when she's well again you can try other foods again.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins was on the hydrolyzed protein kibble from the vet for awhile. In our case it still made her sick. That might have been because maybe it was too high fat or not enough fiber or too high protein - I really don't know because at that point I had committed to preparing her food myself. She did do better on the hydrolyzed protein kibble than she did on the regular brands of kibble - so it was an improvement.

OTOH I know someone whose dog had similar problems to Poppy. Her vet put him on the hydrolyzed kibble - her dog is now doing great. She can't feed him anything else, only that kibble. 

I would definitely try the commercial hydrolyzed food. Maybe she needs it just to settle her digestive tract and immune system and perhaps when she's well again you can try other foods again.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Thinking of you and Poppy. You are looking after her so well - hope someone is helping look after you too. Take care,
Jen and Sage


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If she were my dog, I would try her on the hydrolyzed Rx diet. Worry about stabilizing her now. Those ingredients won't kill her, but her condition might if she continues to go down hill. I know many dogs that live their whole lives (or have been on it for several years) and do great. Once she is hopefully stable for Several months (if the food works), then perhaps try other or more natural foods. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water so to speak about the ingredients of the Rx food if it could literally save her and make her better...

I hope something helps her soon and you all start to feel better!! Another note about the Rx diets, if it doesn't help her or she won't eat it the hospital will refund you for the whole bag (even if opened and used) as all the Rx brands have a guarantee about eating their foods..


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Update: Poppy is doing well. She hasn’t vomited since Tuesday and she has an appetite and is eating her vet approved kangaroo limited ingredient kibble. I Didn’t end up admitting her to hospital. Spoke with the specialist and she advised that as long as she is no longer vomiting, she doesn’t need to come in for an ultrasound. I do have a follow up appointment in two weeks where they will want to do blood work and rescope her and take some biopsies since her issues seem chronic in nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliadgraham (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you for all your advice and kind words. It is much appreciated! I feel blessed to be a part of this online community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that Poppy will get better!.............'hugs' from me & Molly


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that things resolve permanently this time around.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy to hear that Poppy is doing better now. Hope that continues. Poppy is blessed to have you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonderful news. Looks like you've turned the corner.


----------

